# Hotel Porto Picolo, Sardinia



## trish fish (Apr 15, 2008)

Hi

Has anyone been to this timeshare resort - we are off for two weeks in May, so any info would be very welcome.


----------



## Laurie (Apr 15, 2008)

Yes, though it's been awhile, back in May of 2000. We liked it very much, and I wrote a review which is posted under the Italy section of TUG reviews. 

Edited to add: I've sent you an email - let me know if you don't receive it.


----------

